# How much do you spend on COMMERCIAL E-liquid per month?



## CJB85

This is a safe zone.

There will be no judgement.

There will be no snide comments or emojis.

There may be some envy, but we can all live with that.

So go ahead and spill the beans, how much do you spend on commercial e-liquid in a month? I think many of us have stopped caring if vaping is cheaper than smoking, my health is worth more than any number on paper can be, but I want to do a little experiment around DIY.
DIY e-liquid can end up saving you a ton of money, IF you are one of the lucky people who finds a few winners and sticks with them. If you are like me however and get bored quickly and intrigued by the lure of something new too easily, it always seems like you need just a few more concentrates. This means that you end up spending a lot more than you vape in a month, so here is what I want to do...
Assuming that DIY is a hobby (most of those tend to be expensive anyway) and not merely a budgetary consideration, I want to see how far you can push the envelope with acquiring DIY stock before it would have become better to simply buy various commercial liquids.
In essence, if I spend on DIY what the average person spends on commercial juices in a month, how big a DIY cavern can I build?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

I spend R120 a month on DIY juice (R360 once off every 3 months) . Haven't bought commercial in years.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Chickenstrip said:


> I spend R120 a month on DIY juice (R360 once off every 3 months) . Haven't bought commercial in years.


Cool, so keep an eye on the thread and let's see where this goes.
I feel bad every time I pop R1000 cart through Blck's checkout, but recently started wondering about things. I like to try new things and want to see how much I can experiment while still staying below the average commercial spend cap.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Speedy_11

This month i ran out of VG so stocked up with vg 2liters and some concentrates,so for me R500 every 3 or 4 months just to keep the stash stocked up,just the nic is under 100 mls

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Typically on juice I spend around R400 every six weeks or so. Limited to no more than 5 basic mixes that I enjoy.

OOPS, my bad I misread the "commercial bit" I only DIY now.

However as a comparison I used to spend around R 800 on mostly MTL high nic commercial juices

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I like where you are going with this.

I DIY only. It's not easy to work out what I spend because I still have tons of "value" remaining in my concentrate, PG, VG, and nic stocks (plus already mixed juice).

It would be interesting to know what commercial juice users spend per month mainly because it would make me feel better about my growing number of concentrates.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## CJB85

@Stranger @Speedy_11 thanks for the replies, but I am specifically looking for the guys who do not DIY at all. I want those people who pop down to their local vape shop and buy commercial liquids only. 
@Puff the Magic Dragon has it spot on, I want to see how much experimental "wastage" I can allow myself before it just becomes a complete waste...

Come to think of it @Puff the Magic Dragon (and this is somewhat unrelated, so look at me hijacking my own thread), what do you think of the idea of DIY swap meets. Do you think the DIY'ers would like something where they can post their "unwanted", or least used concentrates and see if one guys junk is another's treasure? For instance, you may like to take my Creme de Menthe off my hands in exchange for your Cinnamon Danish Swirl, or something like that?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I mainly DIY so R400 or so every other month, but some times there are mixes that I crave that I can't mix and then I buy some shop juice, so R200-R300 extra some months.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## takatatak

I DIY too so can't give accurate comment but it's safe to assume 10ml is a fair average consumed by your general vaper...

Assuming this;
10ml x 30 days =
300ml / 60ml =
5 bottles =
5 x +/- R220 =
R1100 per person per month on average...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

I go through 4 x 100ml Miss Daisy per month @ R330 each = R1320.

I try to get my moneys worth out of the empties by using them for drip irrigation, urethane molds etc

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willi

Haven’t workout out monthly yes but the juices I buy range been 180 to 250 for 60ml. I do buy one weekly of my usual. Having said that I do experiment if the brands I buy from launch a new juice. So 250*4=1000 a month 
And for the last two months bought 4 I didn’t like so that’s another 1000 give or take.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I go through around R3,500 a month on Red Pill at a guess.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## El Capitan

I usually buy 3 or 4 60ml bottles a month, with prices ranging between R150 and R250 per bottle. Call it R800 a month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

anywhere between R1800 and R2500 per month on a selection of 4-6 different juices. I have tried the DIY route, with no success. I'll rather support the guys and girls that know what they are doing. It is much more than what i spent on smokes, but you can't compare money to health.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

R0,00

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tall but short

Before I started DIY it was around 800-1000 per month. 
Now I spend around 200 per month plus a 75ml bottle tko lime milk as a treat. 
So around 470 per month.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## El Capitan

Tall but short said:


> Before I started DIY it was around 800-1000 per month.
> Now I spend around 200 per month plus a 75ml bottle tko lime milk as a treat.
> So around 470 per month.




Hmmm...Lime milk...need to try that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I go through around R3,500 a month on Red Pill at a guess.
> View attachment 195844


@Rob Fisher might be somewhat of an outlier here, as usual. You might also win for being the most dedicated to a single liquid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mstrauss003

I am paying between R700 to R1100 for commercial juice every month...so since I found this forum, I have alredy planned to start DIY. Already placed my order, so I hope that will come down substantially...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> anywhere between R1800 and R2500 per month on a selection of 4-6 different juices. I have tried the DIY route, with no success. I'll rather support the guys and girls that know what they are doing. It is much more than what i spent on smokes, but you can't compare money to health.


Exactly, once the health benefits are weighed up, the total amount spent becomes irrelevant, whether it is a favourite liquid, fancy coils, new hardware or all of the above. This is purely an academic exercise in seeing how crazy someone can go in DIY from a hobbyist perspective to match the usual spend of those buying commercial.
My wife currently vapes 100ml of DIY Mayan Milk a week along with a commercial juice she still has stock of, but she made it clear that as soon as lockdown ends, Mayan Milk makes way for her other favourite commercial juice. I like this arrangement, because I will get less flak for buying a new mod!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

In the good old days before the lockdown I use to spend R 1,600.00 per month on my MTL juice ( 20 ml bottle ( @ R 200 per bottle)x 2 a week = 160 ml per month = R 10 per ml )

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195849
> 
> In the good old days before the lockdown I use to spend R 1,600.00 per month on my MTL juice ( 20 ml bottle ( @ R 200 per bottle)x 2 a week = 160 ml per month = R 10 per ml )



Wicked cool photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> This is a safe zone.
> 
> There will be no judgement.
> 
> There will be no snide comments or emojis.
> 
> There may be some envy, but we can all live with that.
> 
> So go ahead and spill the beans, how much do you spend on commercial e-liquid in a month? I think many of us have stopped caring if vaping is cheaper than smoking, my health is worth more than any number on paper can be, but I want to do a little experiment around DIY.
> DIY e-liquid can end up saving you a ton of money, IF you are one of the lucky people who finds a few winners and sticks with them. If you are like me however and get bored quickly and intrigued by the lure of something new too easily, it always seems like you need just a few more concentrates. This means that you end up spending a lot more than you vape in a month, so here is what I want to do...
> Assuming that DIY is a hobby (most of those tend to be expensive anyway) and not merely a budgetary consideration, I want to see how far you can push the envelope with acquiring DIY stock before it would have become better to simply buy various commercial liquids.
> In essence, if I spend on DIY what the average person spends on commercial juices in a month, how big a DIY cavern can I build?


About the part "I think many of us have stopped caring if vaping is cheaper than smoking". The great thing is vaping can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to be it's all down to choices so if vaping is costing a lot of money it's because that particular person thinks it's worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

R0,00
About R200-300 a month on diy for my 100ml a week
Used to treat myself to 1 commercial juice a month but bought too many bad juices that is far from my diy quality. Only still bought Juniper once in a while but now I mix my own G&T that is on par with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> About the part "I think many of us have stopped caring if vaping is cheaper than smoking". The great thing is vaping can be as cheap or expensive as you want it to be it's all down to choices so if vaping is costing a lot of money it's because that particular person thinks it's worth it!



I agree 100%, I have an affliction of wanting new goodies all the time. At first I felt bad because “cigarettes never cost me this much”, but it has become a hobby for me. Everyone gets what they need/want from it, I just meant that I think for most, saving cash is not necessarily the main aim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> I agree 100%, I have an affliction of wanting new goodies all the time. At first I felt bad because “cigarettes never cost me this much”, but it has become a hobby for me. Everyone gets what they need/want from it, I just meant that I think for most, saving cash is not necessarily the main aim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't disagreeing with any part of your statement, simply took one part of it to make a point of my own, that's all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195849
> 
> In the good old days before the lockdown I use to spend R 1,600.00 per month on my MTL juice ( 20 ml bottle ( @ R 200 per bottle)x 2 a week = 160 ml per month = R 10 per ml )


Is that the table or a cover?
It looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Is that the table or a cover?
> It looks awesome!


Lol, have you been on the ACID?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

When I can afford it I buy juice. Only what I have tested. Maybe now and then I will take a chance on a tobacco. 



Timwis said:


> Lol, have you been on the ACID?


No I vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with any part of your statement, simply took one part of it to make a point of my own, that's all!



Hahaha, didn’t take it in any bad way, promise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Lol, have you been on the ACID?



Never. I'm an art enthusiast. Colours and patterns excite me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Is that the table or a cover?
> It looks awesome!


A bar chair my wife painted

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

MrGSmokeFree said:


> A bar chair my wife painted


No that's made me feel bad!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> A bar chair my wife painted


She is talented. I could see the raised paint ,but couldn't make it out.
Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

5 x Bottles 30ml MTL 12mg +- 900 a month. and a MTL coil R180
6 x Cue Pods = R300
Geeez R1400 lol didnt see it that way

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CMMACKEM

I was once averaging 7k a month on vape gear and juice. 

Now on average 1.5k - 2k on juice alone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Scrooge McDuck would call me stingy and I don't care. There is no way I am removing any stuffing out of my mattress to buy commercial juice.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny

On average I go through 4 x 120ml bottles and 5 x 30ml MTL juices, cost wise meh can’t say as the prices vary. I did go through a DIY stint but they never ended up vapable as a ADV, also went through a one shot stint where I ended up with way too many that I never got around to making ( thankfully as I’m digging into them at the moment)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I diy less than I buy , avg about 2 x 60 ml and 2x 100/120 ml [say 800-1000 pm] , but having an e-stash from give-aways ,gifts and prizes helped enormously during l/d.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takatatak

CMMACKEM said:


> I was once averaging 7k a month on vape gear and juice.
> 
> Now on average 1.5k - 2k on juice alone?


Jeez like, were you bathing in your juice?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Ever wondered why Chuck has never been to Sunderland ..... now you know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> Ever wondered why Chuck has never been to Sunderland ..... now you know.


And i thought he had a season ticket to hear the Roker Roar every Saturday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> I agree 100%, I have an affliction of wanting new goodies all the time. At first I felt bad because “cigarettes never cost me this much”, but it has become a hobby for me. Everyone gets what they need/want from it, I just meant that I think for most, saving cash is not necessarily the main aim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone u





Timwis said:


> Lol, have you been on the ACID?



Coming to think of it. I am on Acid, bensoic acid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

takatatak said:


> Jeez like, were you bathing in your juice?


 Hahahaha, vape gear included tanks(One or two a month before the Reload), mods, cotton, premium coils(Before I knew how to clean them the correct way) and juice, which took the bulk of the 8k. Remember I go through 30mls a day.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wimmas

Around R1,600 pm

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DysectorZA

I just did a quick calculation now for the past 8 months and I'm a little shocked.

So apparently around R2500 per month for the past 8 months.  In October 2019 alone I went a little crazy and it seems as though I spent R8800 on vape juice and gear. 

Sjoe, I need to slow down.  I didn't realize I spent so much per month on vape stuff.

It's mostly got to do with the free shipping limits of R1000 or more on most of these online stores. And I'm always trying to fill my basket until I get that free shipping. Silly me. I need to start to get into DIY sometime in the future.

At least since the lock down I haven't bought a single thing, and I have been all stock up during the lock down with everything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Micks13

I don’t DIY because it would be a lot harder to get the stuff into the Middle East where I live, so I tend to do a stock up each time I’m back as 1 bottle of juice there costs about 800 rand because people bring in and sell - no vape shops. I spend about 3000 odd every few months when I’m back in SA and keep adding to my stash, I use nic salt which I’ve found personally lasts longer than freebase. 

On months where my calculations on stocking up doesn’t quite go to plan I can easily spend around 2400 because I always end up choosing grim flavors when I have to buy over there. 

However, didn’t plan to stock up this time I was back and am now stuck here with no juice thanks to lockdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyder1984

Hi guys and gals,

Well, as I have only been part of the Vape community since last week Wednesday, I can only answer your question by judging my usage since then...

I paid R300 for the 100ml bottle on the left and R340 for each of the 3x 120ml bottles to the right...

So that puts me on R1320 on 460ml of commercial e-juices thus far.

Of which I have used around 140ml in +- 5 days, so if I had to guestimate expenditure for a month, I would say:

R1320/460ml = R2.87/ml

140ml/5days x 6 = 840ml/30days

Thus

840ml x R2.87/ml = R2410.80 per month on commercial e-juice alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Spyder1984 said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Well, as I have only been part of the Vape community since last week Wednesday, I can only answer your question by judging my usage since then...
> 
> I paid R300 for the 100ml bottle on the left and R340 for each of the 3x 120ml bottles to the right...
> 
> So that puts me on R1320 on 460ml of commercial e-juices thus far.
> 
> Of which I have used around 140ml in +- 5 days, so if I had to guestimate expenditure for a month, I would say:
> 
> R1320/460ml = R2.87/ml
> 
> 140ml/5days x 6 = 840ml/30days
> 
> Thus
> 
> 840ml x R2.87/ml = R2410.80 per month on commercial e-juice alone.
> 
> View attachment 196802


This rabbit hole goes deeeep bro ,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyder1984

ARYANTO said:


> This rabbit hole goes deeeep bro ,



Seems like it... Was looking at all the other eye candy mods over on the "whats in your hand now" thread... Oh man, this is going to be an expensive hobby...

A week in, and around R7k down... Can't see the brakes pumping any time soon...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

before lockdown I purchased some one shots vg and nic from blckvapour cart was around 1400. This included 2 bottles for commercial juices. I have a nice stock and honestly dont care if the nic ban lasts another 2 months.
I am not buying one shots again, the ones I bought were no better than my DIY and they were R240/30ml . 
The only one shots I might buy is the nasty ones maybe. Otherwise I am back to DIY and I will stick to ones I know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> before lockdown I purchased some one shots vg and nic from blckvapour cart was around 1400. This included 2 bottles for commercial juices. I have a nice stock and honestly dont care if the nic ban lasts another 2 months.
> I am not buying one shots again, the ones I bought were no better than my DIY and they were R240/30ml .
> The only one shots I might buy is the nasty ones maybe. Otherwise I am back to DIY and I will stick to ones I know.


I have to agree with you there, most of the one-shots I have tried left me underwhelmed. 
I still think that one-shots are a great stepping stone for anyone trying to get into DIY though. Easy to mix, dont have to buy a mountain of concentrates to figure out what profiles work for you and it is still cheaper than commercial?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CJB85 said:


> I have to agree with you there, most of the one-shots I have tried left me underwhelmed.
> I still think that one-shots are a great stepping stone for anyone trying to get into DIY though. Easy to mix, dont have to buy a mountain of concentrates to figure out what profiles work for you and it is still cheaper than commercial?



Yeah the Beard and Nasty oneshots are decent and work out to about half the price of normal commercial retail equivalents. 
Taste isn't quite the same though. I still feel they don't fully complete the oneshot recipes on purpose. Some people will stick to the oneshots, others will go the full commercial retail route again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh

I spend 600 rand a month on 3X20ml bottles of 18mg nicotine tobacco flavoured juice to maintain my 2ml a day vaping (which sometimes goes to 3ml).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

I don't smoke commercial as I can't find anything I like with the exception of kndi cotton candi ejuice I buy 2 bottles like every 8 months for R220 each  just to sometimes give me an extra sugar kick and I just drip it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wimmas

Stocked up on my favorite commercial juice today and paid R360 for 100ml. I was immediately put off by the price. Got me thinking how could a local brand be selling their juice at R3.60 per ml? There are local brands like Milc which sell great juice at R320 per 120ml.

Luckily the lockdown forced me back into DIY and I discovered some great juices in the process.

Where I used to buy around 3x bottles of my favorite commercial juice per month, I will definitely be cutting it down to 1x bottle every now and then. I just cannot see how that price point is justified.

Yes, the lockdown had an impact on the producer's pocket, but so did it on the consumer's pocket. Increasing pricing to those levels is just not sustainable for the average joe. I would much rather go to the alternative of DIY or one shots... Maybe not as good as this "golden e liquid" at excessive pricing, but definitely vapable, enjoyable and keeping me off of stinkies. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B

The last bottle of commercial juice I bought was a bottle of Trinity in November 2016. Since then I have exclusively been DIY'ing. I have gotten some commercial juice before from friends since then, but those were give aways or trades and not cash purchases.

I vape 100 - 120ml per week so if I had to buy commercial it would get really expensive. The average monthly cost of DIY is hard for me to determine: I bought supplies in March for R500 and again in June for R1200 and I still have +/-1.6L of DIY e-liquid left.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick

Wimmas said:


> Stocked up on my favorite commercial juice today and paid R360 for 100ml. I was immediately put off by the price. Got me thinking how could a local brand be selling their juice at R3.60 per ml? There are local brands like Milc which sell great juice at R320 per 120ml.
> 
> Luckily the lockdown forced me back into DIY and I discovered some great juices in the process.
> 
> Where I used to buy around 3x bottles of my favorite commercial juice per month, I will definitely be cutting it down to 1x bottle every now and then. I just cannot see how that price point is justified.
> 
> Yes, the lockdown had an impact on the producer's pocket, but so did it on the consumer's pocket. Increasing pricing to those levels is just not sustainable for the average joe. I would much rather go to the alternative of DIY or one shots... Maybe not as good as this "golden e liquid" at excessive pricing, but definitely vapable, enjoyable and keeping me off of stinkies.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


I too can relate to what you saying,DIY I work on R1/ml but my mixes eventually caught up to me so I started buying commercial juice again,Pure Red was not badly priced but then I found Slick eliquids,at R150 for 120ml of amazing juice it's almost the price of DIY juice,I don't see myself mixing again unless slick juice is no longer available

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

There is definitely cheaper juices out there, but at this price point I'm not complaining. I cannot imagine going without my Taviro. Very thankful that @Rooigevaar provides such a premium juice at a very reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morix

blujeenz said:


> I go through 4 x 100ml Miss Daisy per month @ R330 each = R1320.
> 
> I try to get my moneys worth out of the empties by using them for drip irrigation, urethane molds etc


Dont you experience a muted taste about halfway through a bottle. Im surprised to see so many of the same sort.


----------



## NecroticAngel

Well it used to be a bottle or two every few months just for fun (I prefer my own juice) but with @ivc_mixer's new range... I foresee that changing a lot...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

NecroticAngel said:


> Well it used to be a bottle or two every few months just for fun (I prefer my own juice) but with @ivc_mixer's new range... I foresee that changing a lot...



it lives !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JulianJulian

Well, reading the comments on this thread, I have really came to the conclusion that its STILL cheaper then smoking. I spent around R2500 on stinkies BEFORE I started vaping. Honestly it still feels like I am saving more!  But I am a hobbyist so it becomes little more expensive BUT still worth EVERY cent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Morix

JulianJulian said:


> Well, reading the comments on this thread, I have really came to the conclusion that its STILL cheaper then smoking. I spent around R2500 on stinkies BEFORE I started vaping. Honestly it still feels like I am saving more!  But I am a hobbyist so it becomes little more expensive BUT still worth EVERY cent!


Jar bru... How much did you smoke or what did you smoke.. Is this 2 to 3 packs a day vibes? ( not judging)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Morix said:


> Dont you experience a muted taste about halfway through a bottle. Im surprised to see so many of the same sort.


Not at all, Miss Daisy has been my daily for about 4 years now, 4 a month, every month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

blujeenz said:


> Not at all, Miss Daisy has been my daily for about 4 years now, 4 a month, every month.


I've tried the pompous pom myself. Love it at 4/5mg it only takes 3 to 4 hits to be versadig. But the good thing with this flavor is thank goodness it doesn't come with a straw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

